# Small cell super?



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Erin,
I rather do all the same size stuff through out. It keeps things simple. 

Yes, you can just cut the foundation to fit the supers. Cut it in half and you'll get two sheets. The bees will fill the bottom in.

Waya


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm with waya, but I don't use an excluder. If you use a queen excluder it probably doesn't make any difference one way or the other.

I cut the deep sheets in half and put half a sheet in a medium for all my frames (I don't use any deep frames). But they didn't have medium SC when I bought mine.


----------

